# نكتة لطيفة خاصة للمهندسين



## حاملة المفاتيح (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*للمهندسين فقط
يقـال أن نيوتـن و باسكـال و اينشتايـن و كولـوم قـرّروا أن يلعبـوا غميضــة فـي يـوم مـن الأيـام
فبـدأ اينشتايـن بالعـد 1-2-3 ... و بـدأ الباقـون بالإختبـاء .. ماعـدا نيوتـن حيـث رسـم مربّـع طـول ضلعـه متـر واحـد ووقـف فيـه

وعندما انتهـى اينشتايـن مـن العـد وجـد نيوتـن واقفـاً ... فأمسكـه وقـال لـه ❞مسكتك !❝ .. فقـال نيوتـن : ❞لـم تمسكنـي❝ .. فـردّ آينشتـايـن : ❞كيف ؟؟!❝
... ... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
قـال نيوتـن: ❞لقد أمسكت (نيوتن \متر مربع) أي أمسكت باسكال !!!!:68::31:*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما دخل كولوم في الموضوع ام كان في الحارة ولعب معهم


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الترفيه 
منيح كان عندهم وقت للعب


----------



## عبدالرحمن البكوش (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على النكتة


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههه اي كولوم كان يلعب معهم بس ، ولا شكر علي واجب أخي .
دمتم مسرورين إن شاء الله


----------



## ج.ناردين (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههه
حلوة
دمت بروحك الحلوة​


----------



## engieering rose (23 ديسمبر 2011)

النكتة حلوةبس ان اول مرة بعرف انو في واحد بهالشلة اسمو كولوم انا حالياطالبة هندسة سنة تانية وبكل المناهج اللي درستا كان اسمو كولون عنجد انا ما عم امزح يعني سؤالي بالتحديد ياترى هالاسمين للشخص نفسه ولا في عالم لسا ما تعرفت عليه اسمو كولوم؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## ناناريس (23 ديسمبر 2011)

لا طبعا اسم العالم هو كولوم وليس كولون


----------



## محمد عزيزية (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه النكتة الجميلة


----------



## سحر اكرم (26 ديسمبر 2011)

_*نكته جميلة جدا بالفعل ضكتني من بجد*_


----------



## MBA1983 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

في المناهج السورية كان يسجل اسم العالم كولون بالنون والآن في المناهج الجديدة التي طبعت هذا العام غيرو الإسم إلى كولوم 
وشكراً على هذه النكتة


----------



## زينب الجابري (7 يناير 2012)

نكتة حلوة وفيها فكرة


----------



## أحمد ألمهندس (7 يناير 2012)

*ههههههه حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــوه كلش كلش ...عاشت أيديك*


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا على هذه النكتة الت اعطتنا شحنة ايجابية


----------

